# Importing Cats from Japan to Spain



## mwright958 (Apr 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has experience moving pets from Japan to Spain. I haven't been able to find anything online.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you tried phoning the airlines?? they may know what to do and how??

Jo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi
We brought our two Siamese cats over from the UK to Spain and DEFRA are the UK authority who advise you on every thing you need ... so I would assume Spain has a similar authority but unfortunately I dont have any contact details. You could try and find a Vet in Spain who could point you in the right direction, as I am sure they will have details of the relevant governement department responsible for importing animals ... 
ps the Yellow Pages in Spain is a good start to find a Vet ! 
Páginas Amarillas España - Páginas Amarillas online 

Good luck!


----------

